# JobSeekers Benefit query



## lindae1 (15 Jan 2009)

Hi all,
would very much appreciate some help with a possible bad scenario.
I was on JB from May 2008 until just recently (had 390 days JB benefit) when I got a new job. However, I have just left my new job after only a few weeks due to anxiety/stress.
Basically i was so desperate to get a job that i aimed higher than i should have and landed a job i am not capable of fulfilling. I have had sleepless nights over it and recently suffered a panic attack on my way home from work. 
Can anyone advise if it will be straight forward enough for me to sign back on to JB or will there be difficulties that i should be aware of ?
Advice really appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2009)

I'm not sure from your post if you've already been paid for 390 days ( 390 days = 15 months on a 6 day week).

If you have already been paid for 390 days on Jobseeker's Benefit, you won't qualify for JB again until you have been working and paying the appropriate PRSI contributions for at least 13 weeks.  

If you're not eligible for JB, you could apply for Jobseeker's Allowance (JA) which is means-tested.

Whether you're signing for JB or JA, you will probably be asked to explain the circumstances of your leaving work before the claim is decided.


----------



## lindae1 (26 Jan 2009)

thanks gipimann.
I haven't been already paid for the 390 days. I was paid JB from 1st May 2008 to 31st December 2008. I have re-signed back on since last week but am awaiting my p45 from the employer with which i only worked for a couple of weeks. I then have to submit my p45 to my SW office.
If my claim is accepted do you know if i will still be eligible to be paid JB for the remainder of my 390 days ? I ask because i read somewhere that in the recent budget the maximum period that JB could be paid for now was 12 months.
(Hopefully, I will find a new job asap and this will all be unnecessary).
Advice again really appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2009)

From Welfare.ie (jobseeker's Benefit page)

_If you were getting Jobseeker's Benefit for at least 6 months before 15 October 2008 you can claim Jobseeker's Benefit for up to 15 months (65 weeks)._ 

It appears from this that you will be able to get the remaining days of your JB claim, the SW Local Office will confirm when your claim is processed.


----------



## gipimann (27 Jan 2009)

Thanks Jaybird, it isn't very clear, is it?

I double checked this, and because the OP signed off and signed on within 13 weeks, and was on for 6 months prior to October 2008, the new claim is linked to the older one and is entitled to the remainder of the 390 days JB.

The "6 months" rule (quoted above) and the less than 13 weeks between sign off and sign on both come into play.


----------



## lindae1 (27 Jan 2009)

to both gipimann and jaybird, a great thanks for your efforts & advice - it is really appreciated.
Just in relation to your last post gipimann, i only signed on for JB from 1st May 2008 so i'm not sure technically that i was on for 6 months prior to October 2008. What do you think ?
Many thanks.


----------



## theengineer (27 Jan 2009)

the SW could attempt to say you left the new job and ae not eligible to JB, you must be actively seeking work, if this becomes an issue, your reply could be you left on health and safety grounds, because stress is considered a hazard by the HSA

hope it works out


----------



## mimmi (28 Jan 2009)

My hub did the same, was on JB Jan 08 took a job May 08 which was to far away really but he wanted to give it ago. In the end he lasted 5 weeks - getting up at 5.30 not home till 8.45pm, he resumed his JB and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jan 2009)

theengineer said:


> your reply could be you left on health and safety grounds, because stress is considered a hazard by the HSA


----------



## lindae1 (30 Jan 2009)

hi there,
trying to look ahead if i can't find a job in the short term, i understand that you can apply for JA after your JB entitlement runs out. I also understand that JA is means tested. I've looked at the complicated strands involved in the means testing assessment and i can understand and reason most of it. However, it seems that if i have a pension (from my previous employer) then that will be calculable as an investment for the means test. Is this correct ? It doesn't make sense to me as i can't touch my pension until after I'm 60. How can that be pertinent to what I have as savings to use NOW to support the family. If i could access my pension now, I surely would just to pay off the mortgage.
Help !


----------



## Welfarite (2 Feb 2009)

lindae1 said:


> However, it seems that if i have a pension (from my previous employer) then that will be calculable as an investment for the means test. Is this correct ? It doesn't make sense to me as i can't touch my pension until after I'm 60.


 

I think what you mean is that any contributions to a pension fund in the past are treated like shares/investments. They can be withdrawn, so they are treated like capital for Sw purposes. Or is it that you are already in reciept of a pension? If so, it's treated as a weekly income for SW purposes.


----------



## lindae1 (2 Feb 2009)

Hi Welfarite,
I think i understand what you are saying. I have certainly made AVC contributions to my previous employer's pension scheme. However, to my best knowledge i can't withdraw them (i think you can if you leave a job within 2 years). Please correct me if i have the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## lindae1 (3 Feb 2009)

Hi there,
just to now try and clarify. Went down to my local SW info office and asked about the JA means testing for a contributory pension scheme and i was told that it is only assessed as income if you are actually drawing the pension. As i am not yet drawing a pension from it, it won't be assessed for JA means testing.


----------

